# TAIPEI | Fubon Group Xinyi Headquarters | 266m | 874ft | 56 fl | T/O



## williamchung7




----------



## aquaticko

Looks almost identical to Busan's International Finance Center tower, but then there both just glass boxes with fins on top. 

Looks nice.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Taipei is finally adding to its skyline ending the decade long loneliness of the former world's tallest with several new projects


----------



## venom6

I will be in Taipei in a week. Is there something going on at the construction site?
Or still no ground breaking or ground works? I would take some pictures if i see something.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Looks like the New York Times Tower in NYC


----------



## Noodles7

There is work going on at the site but it's not construction work. As far as I know it's re-routing of underground pipes and also something to do with the metro, unfortunately my chinese isn't good enough to know exactly what it it that's going on. Half of the site is being worked on and the other half is a being used to park tour buses at the moment. 
As for the similarity to the NYT building, Renzo Piano is the architect for this building too.

This pic is a couple of months old but nothing has changed, I went past here on Tuesday and the site looks the same. You can see all the tour buses in the foreground and the ground work (whatever it's for) is going on behind the buses:

IMAG4047 by Noodlestaiwan7, on Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Developer has readjusted floor area of main tower and other facilities. Main tower is reduced to 53f and 265.55m. Exhibition facility will have more floor area and gain one more floor.


----------



## williamchung7

site taken by me


----------



## Torch

Any infos about that twisty building under construction?


----------



## KillerZavatar

williamchung7 said:


> Developer has readjusted floor area of main tower and other facilities. Main tower is reduced to 53f and 265.55m. Exhibition facility will have more floor area and gain one more floor.


^^ the twisty tower is just a midrise


----------



## williamchung7

Torch said:


> Any infos about that twisty building under construction?


Tao Zhu Yin Yuan, 21f luxury residentail tower.


----------



## grafralf

any updates to this project?


----------



## williamchung7

[imghttps://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4239/35417742711_8572e88c2d_o.jpg[/img]

















http://www.idaplus.fr/http://www.bildstudio.net/rpbw/


----------



## williamchung7

taiwan-city forum
wangliangshue


----------



## brianmoon85

The renders look strikingly similar to NY Times Building in NYC...


B


----------



## williamchung7

taiwan-city forum
wangliangshue
Construction hoarding is under construction.


----------



## williamchung7

taiwan-city forum
wangliangshue


----------



## williamchung7

台北信義計畫區20171006-2 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

台北信義計畫區20171006-1 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

wangliangshue
taiwan-city forum


----------



## williamchung7

wangliangshue
taiwan-city forum


----------



## redcode

Taipei 101 by Alberto Beto on 500px


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20200830 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Taipei 101 by 茗凱 楊, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Aug 30









Taipei city by Tein H. Yuan on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

Oh this is gonna be good... Taipei101 will finally get a tall(ish) friend!


----------



## hkskyline

It will be slightly shorter than Nanshan Plaza nearby.


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Skyline 20200904-2 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Skyline 20200904-1 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20200904 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## redcode

..


----------



## A Chicagoan

redcode said:


> Sep 4
> 
> Taipei Xinyi District Skyline 20200904-1 by William Chung, trên Flickr


This was already posted above.


----------



## redcode

A Chicagoan said:


> This was already posted above.


Oopsie I didn’t even see William Chung’s name 🤦‍♂️


----------



## hkskyline

William Chung's photo is looking west. Here is the other perspective from the west looking east.

_DSC8164 PS Panorama 11000 WR V2 by Ricky Huang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

9/5

虎山環狀步道 by linolo, on Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20200912-1 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20200912-2 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20200912-3 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20200912-4 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## redcode

Sep 13









Night View in Taipei City by Joseph Dy on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

9/13

09132020-taipei01 by ron Pan, on Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20200919-1 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20200919-2 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20200919-3 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

9/22

D70_1428 by brook1979, on Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

taiwan-city forum
Hole353


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20200926 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## giallo

I shot this video a couple of weeks ago, but it shows the Fubon tower in the skyline from a few different angles.


----------



## hkskyline

Relevant points of this article published on Feb 24 : 5大案改寫信義區天際線　「豪奢綠竹筍」關注度最高 | ETtoday房產雲 | ETtoday新聞雲

There will be 5 new buildings in the Xinyi area, with Fubon's new building (A25) half way under construction. The original plan was to build a hotel but it has since changed to a commercial office tower. Designed by Renzo Piano and a Taiwanese architect, it will have 54 floors above ground and 4 underground floors with expected completion in 2022. 

*5大案改寫信義區天際線　「豪奢綠竹筍」關注度最高 * 
ETtoday房產雲 _Excerpt_ 
2021-02-24

信義計畫區未來將會有5棟全新大樓，除富邦人壽的商辦蓋到一半，其他新大樓最快進度還在整地。其中，最引人注意的是原中信金總部所在的A7基地，專家分析，該案除地點是信義區最精華的點，從外部造型到內部細節，都將是未來國際旅館建築的典範。

信義計畫區的未來的5棟新大樓，進度最快的是富邦A25的商辦大樓，雖然更改設計，從飯店改成富邦集團商辦大樓，但是現在已經蓋到一半，走在信義區街頭已經可以看到完整的建築物外觀。

富邦A25的商辦大樓位於松高路與松勇路之間，要蓋地上54層，地下4層，由義大利建築師倫佐皮亞諾Renzo Piano與台灣建築師姚仁喜共同設計，預計2022年完工。

原文網址: 5大案改寫信義區天際線　「豪奢綠竹筍」關注度最高 | ETtoday房產雲 | ETtoday新聞雲


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20210313 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## Snufflebunglenerk

giallo said:


> I shot this video a couple of weeks ago, but it shows the Fubon tower in the skyline from a few different angles.


Absolutely beautiful video - great work!


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20210320 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## giallo

Snufflebunglenerk said:


> Absolutely beautiful video - great work!


Thanks!


----------



## hkskyline

3/26

NZ6_9049 by Noelas H., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

3/27

［台北市。信義區］一風堂 by 墨武, on Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20210328 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20210402-1 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20210402-2 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

awesome trusses


----------



## Eric Offereins

yes this looks pretty cool.


----------



## erkantang

T/O?


----------



## hkskyline

4/5

2021 / 4 / 5 象山 by 合均 孫, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

4/6

&quot;Pray for the victims&quot; on Taipei 101 building 悼408次太魯閣號罹難者 台北101點燈 by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

4/10

仙跡岩 Hiking (油桐花） by MH LIN, on Flickr

仙跡岩 Hiking (油桐花） by MH LIN, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

4/13

DSC_0007 by 辰瑋 游, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

4/20

DSC_0457 by 辰瑋 游, on Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20210424 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

4/22

象山日落 by 合均 孫, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Webcam footage from the Taipei city government on 21 July - their headline is about an approaching typhoon. You will first see the development at the 1 minute mark with a better close-up at the 18 and 29 minute mark :


----------



## redcode

Jul 25

A splendid sunset glow appeared on Taipei City after typhoon In-Fa left by Daniel M Shih, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

7/28

DJI_0027-2 by outlet, on Flickr

DJI_0026-3 by outlet, on Flickr

DJI_0025-2 by outlet, on Flickr

DJI_0023-2 by outlet, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

7/25 

DSCF3019 by Victor Wu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

7/31 

20110731 by 李 元, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Drone footage around Xinyi district at night :


----------



## hkskyline

8/5

Audi - S4 Avant by JIMMY .C_1991, on Flickr

Audi - S4 Avant by JIMMY .C_1991, on Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20210831 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/22

DSCF4276 by Victor Wu, on Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20210821 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/28

08282021-KeeLung03 by ron Pan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/31

觀瀾實品屋一 (105) by JDHuang, on Flickr

觀瀾實品屋一 (95) by JDHuang, on Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20210905-1 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20210905-2 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## redcode

霞光下的台北城市天际线 by 马达哲哲 on 500px


----------



## redcode

Sep 9

801A8741-編輯 by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__
http://instagr.am/p/CTmTMqmh-Bq/


----------



## redcode

Sep 13

801A8799-編輯 by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__
http://instagr.am/p/CTuWLwpJfDM/


----------



## hkskyline

9/11

09112021-firecloud27 by ron Pan, on Flickr

09112021-firecloud35 by ron Pan, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

__justbehappynick__2021


----------



## A Chicagoan

*September 18:*








Taipei by Brian Wu on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438805738160222215


----------



## hkskyline

9/15

801A8831-編輯 by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

9/23

台北，虎山 by 伊特諾 雷, on Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20210923 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441368738113093636


----------



## redcode

Sep 24

801A9214-編輯 by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Untitled by Charles Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

蕭添益


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442080064850444292


----------



## hkskyline

10/10

Taipei City by alsd076, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447230346127413255


----------



## redcode

Oct 16









Cityscapes. by Yi-Fu Ke on 500px


----------



## redcode

Cityscape. by Yi-Fu Ke on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

10/20

taipei city by Jonah, on Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20211024 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

10/29

Taipei by alsd076, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Oct 29

Night by alsd076, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

10/31

Taipei。101 by Chih-Ching Hsieh, on Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20211106 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

10/28

2021-10-28 09.35.09 by Tzuhsun Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

11/7

台北，硬漢嶺 by 伊特諾 雷, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

11/11

Taipei night 2021/11/11 by H.C HSU, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

11/16

D71_4806 by brook1979, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

11/21

Snapshot, Taipei, Taiwan, 隨拍, 台北, 台灣 by bryan..., on Flickr

Snapshot, Taipei, Taiwan, 隨拍, 台北, 台灣 by bryan..., on Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20211206 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/11

801A9770-編輯 by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/11

801A9893-編輯 by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/8

20211208-CR6_0321 by 趴趴造 雲遊, on Flickr

20211208-CR6_0325 by 趴趴造 雲遊, on Flickr

20211208-CR6_0336 by 趴趴造 雲遊, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/14

IMG_3861 by ron Pan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/16

L1001158-編輯 by 衰尾道人 www.yhlaa.com, on Flickr

AAA04982-編輯 by 衰尾道人 www.yhlaa.com, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

臺北小巨蛋_臺北田徑場＿Dan_0804 by 昇典影像 www.dantw.com, on Flickr

Aerial shot of Taipei 101 building at night_ by 昇典影像 www.dantw.com, on Flickr

Aerial shot of Taipei 101 building at night_Dan_0671 by 昇典影像 www.dantw.com, on Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20211227 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/31

象山 by xjazzdummy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/31

台北101 by 昱瀚 CHEN, on Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20220101 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

1/1

101 Fireworks 2022 by mike chang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

1/1

2021台北101跨年煙火 by Yu-Chu Lien, on Flickr

2021台北101跨年煙火 by Yu-Chu Lien, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

1/9

台北-四獸山&amp;拱北殿1110109 by 鳳珠 邱, on Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20220109-1 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20220109-2 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20220109-3 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20220109-4 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20220109-5 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

1/11

2022/1/11/T by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20220122 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20220122 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

2/2

DSC06711-pano by Digital_trance, on Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20220204-1 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20220204-2 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20220204-3 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20220204-4 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20220204-5 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20220227-1 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20220227-2 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20220227-3 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

3/1

_MG_7653 by weichen_kh, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

3/1

Stand with Ukraine from Taipei 101 台北與烏克蘭人民站在一起 by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

3/16

2I2A7762 by Rex Chen, on Flickr

2I2A7733 by Rex Chen, on Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20220403-2 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20220403-3 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20220403-4 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20220403-5 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

4/9

801A3710-編輯 by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

4/12

IMG_1646 by Ken Marshall, on Flickr


----------



## The seventh shape

What's the name of that temple on the mountain? Looks like a spectacular view from there.


----------



## RiseUp

That's not a temple, that's a university: The Chinese Culture University 中國文化大學


----------



## A Chicagoan

*April 24:*

Taipei Xinyi District Skyline 台北信義區天際線 20220424-2 by William Chung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

4/25

urban night by TC, on Flickr


----------



## Sainton

'Taipei City' is coming along nicely with the new towers going up. Cant wait to visit again sometime.


----------



## hkskyline

5/14

台北，碧山巖 by 伊特諾 雷, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

5/19

D71_8359 by brook1979, on Flickr

D71_8362-全景 by brook1979, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

6/1

Good morning Taipei by achu1966, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

10/26

D72_3127 by brook1979, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

10/26

D72_3798 by brook1979, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

11/6

From Taipei Marriott @ 2022.11.6 by GT, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

11/11

DSC00584 by Hiroshi Lin, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

gorgeous. it should be thicker


----------



## hkskyline

11/20

_MG_6236_PM by weichen_kh, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

11/20

_MG_6260 by weichen_kh, on Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20221127-1 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20221127-2 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20221127-3 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20221127-4 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20221127-5 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20221127-6 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20221127-7 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20221127-8 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20221127-9 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20221127-10 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20221127-11 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Xinyi District Fubon Xinyi Headquarters 信義計畫區 富邦信義總部 20221127-12 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

11/27

DSC00038 by Digital_trance, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

11/28

Taipei 101 in the cloud. by Michael Chu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

11/27

Taipei 101 by Patric Sleightholm, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/11

2022-12-11 14.05.46-Edit by puggsincyberspace, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

1/4

20221211-taiwan-fuji-sup-200-1-om1-taipei101-elephantmountain-02 by J P, on Flickr


----------

